
Ask HN: What font do you use for coding? - galfarragem
I&#x27;ve tried several hipster fonts but I always come back to Consolas. What font do you use for coding?
======
geraltofrivia
I've been trying out a bunch of free fonts and I keep coming back to Input
Mono ([https://input.fontbureau.com/](https://input.fontbureau.com/)).

Some of my favorites include:

\- Hack ([https://sourcefoundry.org/hack/](https://sourcefoundry.org/hack/))

\- IBM Plex Mono ([https://www.ibm.com/plex/](https://www.ibm.com/plex/))

\- Input (above)

\- Fira Code (only when coding JS, the only place I like ligatures)
([https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode))

------
karmakaze
I used to try so many coding fonts. Finally I got a 42" 4k monitor and use the
default monospace font at 1.1 leading and a comfortable size and still have
screen estate to spare.

------
jolmg
(Misc) Fixed, point size 7.

It's the smallest font I could find that was still very readable. It's a
bitmap font too, so it's super-crisp.

------
Yolta
I use Dank Mono for a couple of years now, very happy!

------
gus_massa
Can I recommend Consolas. :)

------
GrumpyNl
Courier new

------
catacombs
Terminus

